# Porcine Detainment Device



## DmaxRojo (Aug 19, 2005)

Santa brought me a Hobart 140 mig welder. This hog trap was my first build. I used 1.75" tubing (3/16" wall), 3/4" sucker rod for the horizontal bars on the door, and cattle and hog panels on the side and top. I'm using a bungee for the door, but I don't know how well that's going to work. We left it open with some corn this weekend to let them get used to it. Hopefully, it'll work cuz them pigs are tearing us up. I've got just under $200 in materials in it. It's 4x3x8. I guess thats probably high, but that dude ought to last a long time. No, it's not angled. The game cam just distorted it a little. I had some other pics of the build, but SOMEHOW they got deleted.

D


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

How do you get 'em to jump up on the trailer? Seems like it'd work better sitting on the ground.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

what are your plans for those porcines once you get 'em "detained"? How many you planning on detaining?


----------



## DmaxRojo (Aug 19, 2005)

The before and after shots. Hope to detain every last one of them.


Super Dave said:


> what are your plans for those porcines once you get 'em "detained"? How many you planning on detaining?


----------



## ss mudminnow (Jun 13, 2006)

i would change the bungee out for a screen door spring or something to that effect, the bungee will dry rot after a couple months


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

You don't seem many people using middle english. Interesting for sure.


----------



## wickll (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks great. Should work very well. Does it have a floor? Just curious because I have a couple of traps and neither has a floor. I like to be able to flip them over in the rare event I catch a deer. Much easier to let out. Also, with ***** and critters, it always seems hard to keep a wire floor covered with dirt. Can't say I ever had one dig out.


----------



## DmaxRojo (Aug 19, 2005)

It does have a floor. It was just one of those things where if one did get out, I would have everyone asking why I didn't put a floor in it. Good point/idea about the deer. My next one will most likely be floorless.



wickll said:


> Looks great. Should work very well. Does it have a floor? Just curious because I have a couple of traps and neither has a floor. I like to be able to flip them over in the rare event I catch a deer. Much easier to let out. Also, with ***** and critters, it always seems hard to keep a wire floor covered with dirt. Can't say I ever had one dig out.


----------

